# προσκυνώ



## Apollodorus

προσκυνώ

According to Wiktionary, προσκυνώ is derived from AG προσκυνέω (πρός +‎ κυνέω) and it means:

1. γονατίζω μπροστά σε εικόνα φιλώντας την ως ένδειξη πίστης

and (historically)

2. υποκλίνομαι, φιλώντας τα χέρια ή τα πόδια κάποιου, ως ένδειξη υποταγής.

Other languages tend to use a nominal instead of verbal form, e.g., Italian “baciamano”, French “baisemain”, although German has “Küss die Hand”.

However, the Greek version seems to be complicated by the “γονατίζω” and “υποκλίνομαι” element that is absent in the non-Greek examples given.

Does γονατίζω / υποκλίνομαι play any semantic role in the MG version, or is the emphasis primarily or exclusively on the κυνέω / φιλάω element?

And is there a customary response (ancient or modern) when used as a greeting formula?

*P.S. *I’ve just discovered another "προσκυνώ", in Romanian, “sărut mâna”, that is apparently used (a) as a gesture, (b) as a verbal greeting and (c) as a (verbal) expression of gratitude.


----------



## Αγγελος

French “baisemain” and German “Küss die Hand” (also the literal Hungarian equivalent "kézet csokolom" and similar expressions in Slavic languages) are gestures of courtesy by men towards ladies. Instead of actually kissing the lady's hand, one may also simply _say _“Küss die Hand” or "csokolom". It does not imply subservience.
The Greek προσκυνώ, in its literal sense, implies kneeling or at least bowing the head before something sacred. It can be used in a figurative sense (there is a regular broadcast about matters of language on state TV called Σε προσκυνώ, γλώσσα), and can also be used of visiting a sanctuary, but will _not _normally be used of a man curtsying before a lady or kissing her hand.
The other meaning (make obeisance, offer submission to a secular power) usually refers to the centuries of Turkish rule. Kolokotronis' threat «Φωτιά και τσεκούρι στους προσκυνημένους!» (=Burn and destroy the property of those who submitted to the Turks!) to encourage resistance to Ibrahim's invasion of the Peloponnesus during our War of Independence, of which we have just celebrated the bicentennial, has been repeated in other critical moments in our recent history.


----------



## Apollodorus

Very interesting. It looks like different languages and cultures use the term differently. As far as I am aware, in French it is simply a gesture, whereas in German and Italian it can also be spoken.

But it also seems to be used in a variety of situations. I think in the Greek case, we need to distinguish between (1) ancient (e.g., biblical and medieval) and modern usage, and (2) the gesture and the verbal expression.

Triandafillidis gives among other examples:

*Πολλοί αρχαίοι λαοί προσκυνούσαν τα είδωλα *(Many ancient peoples bowed down to / worshipped idols).

*Οι κλέφτες Tούρκο δεν προσκυνάνε *(Klephts (anti-Ottoman rebels) don’t bow to the Turk).

But I think an important aspect of it is ignored here, namely the use of “προσκυνώ” as a verbal expression or greeting.

There is an article online with the title “Πρέπει να φιλάμε το χέρι του ιερέα;” which describes this as common practice in relation to members of the clergy. To me, this suggests that the gesture may be accompanied, or replaced, by a greeting along the lines of *“προσκυνώ πάτερ!” *or *“προσκυνώ ιερέα!”*

Is the MG verbal expression used in any other situation or is it limited to the above example?


----------



## Αγγελος

Apollodorus said:


> There is an article online with the title “Πρέπει να φιλάμε το χέρι του ιερέα;” which describes this as common practice in relation to members of the clergy. To me, this suggests that the gesture may be accompanied, or replaced, by a greeting along the lines of *“προσκυνώ πάτερ!” *or *“προσκυνώ ιερέα!”*
> 
> Is the MG verbal expression used in any other situation or is it limited to the above example?


Children and pious people do kiss a priest's hand, but I have never heard anyone actually say «προσκυνώ» while or instead of doing that. To me, the use of the word as a greeting irresistibly suggests «προσκυνώ, πασά μου!», from a Karagöz play. «Την ευλογία σας, Δέσποτα» is what I _think _one would say to a revered priest or even to a bishop today -- but I don't move in such circles much. And certainly no one would address a priest as «ιερέα!» «Παπά μου», «πάτερ» or «δέσποτα» are used, in increasing order of reverence; Σεβασμιότατε, Μακαριότατε and Παναγιότατε (also spelt with an ω) are the proper ways of addressing a bishop, an archbishop and the Patriarch.


----------



## Apollodorus

Αγγελος said:


> Children and pious people do kiss a priest's hand, but I have never heard anyone actually say «προσκυνώ» while or instead of doing that. To me, the use of the word as a greeting irresistibly suggests «προσκυνώ, πασά μου!», from a Karagöz play. «Την ευλογία σας, Δέσποτα» is what I _think _one would say to a revered priest or even to a bishop today -- but I don't move in such circles much. And certainly no one would address a priest as «ιερέα!» «Παπά μου», «πάτερ» or «δέσποτα» are used, in increasing order of reverence; Σεβασμιότατε, Μακαριότατε and Παναγιότατε (also spelt with an ω) are the proper ways of addressing a bishop, an archbishop and the Patriarch.


I definitely heard or read it somewhere. I think it was “προσκυνώ γέροντα” and the response was something like “να είσαι στην ευλογία του θεου”.

As regards the gesture, Homer’s Iliad has this famous scene where King Priam kisses Achilles’ hand and if the verb is derived from Ancient Greek and occurs in Aeschylus, Herodotus, Plutarch and the Bible, then it must have been in use long before the Turks.

So, it may be the case that the Tourcocratia has altered the Greeks’ perception of their own history and culture …


----------



## sotos

"Προσκυνώ" was used in the Ionian islands till recently (or still used by older men) as a greeting, with the metaphorical meaning "you are superior" or something like this. It could be accompanied by a slight bow of the head, or lifting of the hat.


----------



## Scholiast

Αγγελος said:


> usually refers to the centuries of Turkish rule


Already as an undergraduate student back in the 1970s, I learned of the controversy arising from Alexander the Great's (alleged) insistence on, or instigation of, the (Persian/Oriental) practice of προσκύνησις at his court, a form of abasement regarded contemptuously as servile and humiliating by 'free' Greeks.


----------



## Apollodorus

sotos said:


> "Προσκυνώ" was used in the Ionian islands till recently (or still used by older men) as a greeting, with the metaphorical meaning "you are superior" or something like this. It could be accompanied by a slight bow of the head, or lifting of the hat.


This in itself seems to show that the gesture and greeting are used in different ways in different situations (and geographical locations?). But I think we are getting closer now ….


----------



## Apollodorus

Scholiast said:


> Already as an undergraduate student back in the 1970s, I learned of the controversy arising from Alexander the Great's (alleged) insistence on, or instigation of, the (Persian/Oriental) practice of προσκύνησις at his court, a form of abasement regarded contemptuously as servile and humiliating by 'free' Greeks.


Well, if it was in the 70s, it may have been an influence of the CIA-instigated effort to “democratise” Western culture through organisations like the Congress for Cultural Freedom (CFF) 

The way I understand it, προσκύνησις seems to have had various meanings or applications ranging from (a) kissing a person’s hand as a sign of respect, e.g. in the case of one’s father or grandfather, to (b) bowing to the ground or prostrating in front of somebody as a gesture of submission, e.g., in the case of a king, etc.

In a patriarchal society like that of Ancient Greece, where the father or grandfather was the head of the family (_pater familias_) and ruler of the house, προσκύνησις in sense (a) would have been consistent with the general culture. So, I've got the feeling that what Alexander’s “free Greeks” objected to was προσκύνησις in sense (b).

The Christian custom of kissing a priest’s hand seems to be derived from the respect shown to one’s father (_pater_, πατήρ), rather than from the “Oriental” προσκύνησις to a king.


----------



## shawnee

sotos said:


> "Προσκυνώ" was used in the Ionian islands till recently (or still used by older men) as a greeting, with the metaphorical meaning "you are superior" or something like this. It could be accompanied by a slight bow of the head, or lifting of the hat.


With an avid interest in the culture of the Ionian Islands, I can say I've never come across this. Given that the dialects varry from island to island can you be more specific? From my experience I cannot see an Ionian islander using this expression without ironic intent.


----------

